# Toronto? Owls? Yes!



## Fuzzy1 (Jan 29, 2006)

1) (that is the CN Tower to the right)





2)




3) Paragrine Falcon




4)




5)




6)




7)




8) Male and Female Old Sqaws




9)




10)




11)




12)




13)




14)




15)




16)




17)




18)


----------



## Polygon (Jan 29, 2006)

You have some cool images here. Can't decide which one I like best because I love them all. Great work.


----------



## AIRIC (Jan 29, 2006)

You lucky bugger. Peter and I walked the spit a few weeks back and got nothing but excercise. You did a great job on all of them. I will have to get your hot spots down there so i kow ehere to go next time.

Eric


----------



## Canoncan (Jan 29, 2006)

Great Work Ken. Well done!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jan 29, 2006)

way 2 go Ken, great shooting!


----------



## AIRIC (Jan 29, 2006)

Raymond J Barlow said:
			
		

> way 2 go Ken, great shooting!



I know where Raymond is going tomorrow 

Eric


----------



## Wally (Jan 29, 2006)

these are nice!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jan 29, 2006)

AIRIC said:
			
		

> I know where Raymond is going tomorrow
> 
> Eric



lol!  not likely, unless the sun is out, and it looks to me that the sun is gone south for this week.. we will see!  I am sure that is the same snowy that was here in Hamilton last week.. 

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=40119


----------



## wls3 (Jan 29, 2006)

Some really good shots here!
#15 is my favorite.


----------



## Chiller (Jan 29, 2006)

AWesome shots Ken.   What a great find you got there.


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 30, 2006)

AAAaaaaggghhh!!  Can't believe there was a snowy within 2 blocks of my place and I missed it!  I would soooo love to see one 'in the wild'.


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 30, 2006)

Okay, I walked around the south end of the CN tower this morning and couldn't find the stump where you found the owl.  It looks like a place to which it might return. Any more details on location?


----------



## duncanp (Jan 30, 2006)

greawt series and cool pics shame you didnt get any in flight


----------



## doenoe (Jan 30, 2006)

totally awesome shots. Snowowls are the coolest looking owls ever............and you just got them in your neighbourhood. Pure envy here


----------



## Fuzzy1 (Jan 30, 2006)

Polygon said:
			
		

> You have some cool images here. Can't decide which one I like best because I love them all. Great work.


 
Thanks! They were a lot of fun to capture!


----------



## Fuzzy1 (Jan 30, 2006)

AIRIC said:
			
		

> You lucky bugger. Peter and I walked the spit a few weeks back and got nothing but excercise. You did a great job on all of them. I will have to get your hot spots down there so i kow ehere to go next time.
> 
> Eric


 
Thanks Eric!

It is a bit of a hike down but all the action is after the red bridge. Maybe I'll see you down there next weekend..


----------



## Fuzzy1 (Jan 30, 2006)

Canoncan said:
			
		

> Great Work Ken. Well done!


 
THANKS!


----------



## Fuzzy1 (Jan 30, 2006)

Raymond J Barlow said:
			
		

> way 2 go Ken, great shooting!


 
Thanks Raymond!

I feel a group trip coming on!


----------



## Fuzzy1 (Jan 30, 2006)

AIRIC said:
			
		

> I know where Raymond is going tomorrow
> 
> Eric


 
*I hope not.*

*They are closed during the week!*


----------



## Fuzzy1 (Jan 30, 2006)

Wally said:
			
		

> these are nice!


 
Thanks Wally!


----------



## Fuzzy1 (Jan 30, 2006)

wls3 said:
			
		

> Some really good shots here!
> #15 is my favorite.


 
Thanks!


----------



## Fuzzy1 (Jan 30, 2006)

Chiller said:
			
		

> AWesome shots Ken. What a great find you got there.


 
Thanks!

With no snow he is pretty easy to spot!


----------



## Fuzzy1 (Jan 30, 2006)

Antarctican said:
			
		

> Okay, I walked around the south end of the CN tower this morning and couldn't find the stump where you found the owl. It looks like a place to which it might return. Any more details on location?


 

I sure hope you didn't spend too much time looking for that spot. It *IS *South of the CN Tower but it is on the Leslie Spit.


----------



## Fuzzy1 (Jan 30, 2006)

duncanp said:
			
		

> greawt series and cool pics shame you didnt get any in flight


 
Thanks.. Hopefully the flight shots will come next weekend..


----------



## Fuzzy1 (Jan 30, 2006)

doenoe said:
			
		

> totally awesome shots. Snowowls are the coolest looking owls ever............and you just got them in your neighbourhood. Pure envy here


 
I honestly didn't think I would ever see a Snowy Owl. I had no idea they were local to me. Now all I need is a Great Horned and a Bald Eagle.


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 30, 2006)

Fuzzy1 said:
			
		

> I sure hope you didn't spend too much time looking for that spot. It *IS *South of the CN Tower but it is on the Leslie Spit.


 
LOL, I misinterpreted your caption above the picture stating "that is the CN tower to the right" to mean it was the CN tower fuzzed out (but close up) on the right side of the shot.  Will have to check out the spit soon.


----------



## photo gal (Jan 30, 2006)

Very nice series Ken.......These made me smile!  Thank you!!!  : )


----------

